# Duracoat II



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is my latest attempt. Had to convince my wife to go hunting this year, after she got her HS card. I told her I bought her a rifle, so she thought she would get out of it by saying I needed to get her a purple one, then she would go with me. She was a little surprised today. This duracoat job didn't turn out to my liking though! I wore rubber gloves, and sprayed the parts down twice with degreaser, but small flecks of duracoat still came off when I took off the painters tape. Any one have any ideas? My AR project didn't have any flecks come off. I thought maybe it was just the T/C stocks, but small bits came off the scope too. Any ideas?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry, no ideas here laite. I've never used Duracoat. I just use Krylon to paint my rifles.

Your purple one looks good in the pic though.

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice job. Not sure if those colors would match my hunting outfit but a nice job none the less. As per the flaking I am not sure but just a thought that it might be from some unseen powder residue on the gloves or somthing like that.

I've never used duracoat but have read great things about it on the net from many different people. I've been asking my local gunsmith when he is going to start with the duracoat coatings but he just keeps using Brownells Baking Paints.

Larry


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just a reminder, this is my wife's set up, I have another stock and forend to use when I shoot the Encore. I was going to coat the flutes of this 6mm barrel too, but decided it would look a little silly if I was hunting with a rifle with purple fluting!










This pic shows some of the areas where the duracoat didn't stick.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like a awsome job!!!


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know why it would have chipped off like that. Most of the plastic stocks that I have done, I've actually lightly sanded them prior to coating. I like the rougher surface. It really gives them a dull finish. If your wife is happy though, that's all that matters. I might be coating a Glock purple for my buddy's wife. Purple frame and black slide. I think it would look alright.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Are those Dednutz bases? I have them on my custom 257 STW that I duracoated in desert camo. I think they are awesome bases.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Brad from ND said:


> I don't know why it would have chipped off like that. Most of the plastic stocks that I have done, I've actually lightly sanded them prior to coating. I like the rougher surface. It really gives them a dull finish. If your wife is happy though, that's all that matters. I might be coating a Glock purple for my buddy's wife. Purple frame and black slide. I think it would look alright.


 The woman wants her Glock to be purple, how hard is it?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The purple and black glock should look good. I practiced on my glock, pix are on the first duracoat post, I did a brown, brown, green, and it looks pretty good.

Yes, those are dednutz rings/base. I use them on almost all my rifles. They have been great for me so far. I have never had even one screw come loose. I have them on Rems, Savages, all my Encore barrels, CVA muzzle loader(for rifle season), and my .444 marlin. Unless some thing much better comes along, I don't see myself going to some thing else.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Harry2, the guy wants to buy a Glock, but if he has me coat it purple and calls it his wife's, then he doesn't end up in the doghouse. I don't think it would be hard to do, just tape and spray.

Laite319, I agree 100% on the Dednutz bases. The same price as Leupy 2 pieces and much better. Strong, and hand lapped from the factory. I will be running them on any other rifle I buy. I haven't replaced any of my other rifle's bases, but if I ever have problems with them, Dednutz will be going on instead.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will have to try taking some 400grit paper to my next stock and rough it up slightly. I was wondering if that might have been the problem. I am almost 100% sure there were no oils left from my hands or any thing on the stock or the scope. I have never had the duracoat not work well on a scope though. This one has a few chips out of the scope, so I may have gotten a bad batch, maybe old?? Or maybe I didn't get the hardener mixed correctly.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

The hardener does have a shelf life. It's like 6months or a year, I don't remember. It does last longer if you leave it in the fridge, but it says not to put it in one that stores food, though. I keep mine in my beer fridge. It doesn't say you can't store it with beer! :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used my food saver to seal up the extra hardener, so it should be just fine. I have had my duracoat stuff in my garage for the last month, maybe the humidity got to it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is a new/old project I am working on. I am still not getting the hang of this. I can look at camo patterns all day long, but when it comes to spraying them I get lost. I should have done the brown first, then tan, then OD. Turns out I did OD first, then brown. Next will come the tan. I need more practice!!! Any way, this is a Rem 700 .308 with an HS stock. Fluted barrels are not fun to tape!



















Hopefully the tan will make it look better.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

looks good so far. I usually do my lightest color first. But either way works.

xdeano


----------



## tsimp1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think that your remington would have looked great in the OD green! Good luck on getting the hang of it, I gave up on it, I don't have an artistic gene in my body!


----------

